# Rigs Report needed



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Has the water cleared up or is it still muddy?


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

With all the recent rains in Texas + Louisiana I assume the water is still dirty at the shelf rigs.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

There were a few fish in the ghetto last week, but nothing special. I figure with all this rain it might have muddied up. There were a few small yellowfins caught at ram last Saturday but they had to work for them.


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

there's a pocket of bluish water around Ram and Marlin, but fishing is OK, as SS says. Better much farther out.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I had to go see for myself. The water was blue green at Petronius and Marlin, blue at Neptune/beer can. Flipper was thick as were hard tails. Lots of sharks, caught one BFT at the beer can. Trolled, jigged, dropped live bait. No other boats seen caught anything...nothing. Only scattered weed patches on the way out from Destin. Bittersweet fishing.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Went out of OB at 0200 1 June on a moon lit ride out to the shelf rigs. Arrived at Petronius about 0515 and fished in blue/green water for about an hour without even marking any fish. Went to Marlin about 0800 and the water quality was a bit better. Hooked into a billfish on a butterfly jig of all lures only to have him throw it during his leap. First hookup for me and the highlight of the day. Moved on to Ram-Powell until about 2:00 P.M. and it was all shark. Noticed several boats trolling around thru the day and didn't see any hookups. A charter boat arrived from Venice and were chunking for tuna only to feed the frenzied sharks. It was a long solo trip with just a memory of a billfish hookup. Guess I'll have to wait for some better rig reports before I venture out again. Tight lines to all.


----------



## shadylady (Jul 10, 2009)

Headed out Sunday around 5pm and made it to Petronius just before dark. Only managed 2 Black fin tuna here. Checked out Marlin and Ram with no luck. Started trolling around Ram when the sun came up with no knockdowns. Trolled our way to Horn Mountain and went 1 for 2 on Blue Marlin on the way, but had no luck at horn mountain. Found 3 Mahi trolling the area we hooked up on the Blues. There's a nice weed line out there in between Ram and Horn Mountain. Unfortunately no luck with the YFT.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

301bLLC said:


> I had to go see for myself. The water was blue green at Petronius and Marlin, blue at Neptune/beer can. Flipper was thick as were hard tails. Lots of sharks, caught one BFT at the beer can. Trolled, jigged, dropped live bait. No other boats seen caught anything...nothing. Only scattered weed patches on the way out from Destin. Bittersweet fishing.


Thanks again for the ride Capt, I'm sure your next trip will be stellar!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The sunset made the ride worth it Pat and you did catch the sale black fin that was out there.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Some one please give us a positive report. Sounds like the dead sea out there.


----------

